# Brand New Rhom



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

So I just got a rhom, 4 - 5 inches. He seems pretty healthy, but I remember reading that dozing prazi when you first get your fish is a good idea in case he does have something that's bothering him.

What do you guys think? Also I haven't used this med in a while, is it just one dose and let it work in the tank for a week, then waterchange? Or dose everyday?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i always dose prazipro when i get a wild fish. always follow the direction on the bottle


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO treating a new fish just makes sense. After treatment you'll have peace of mind knowing that your fish is parasite free & healthy. You don't wait for your dog or cat to get parvo. To wait till your fish has crappy growth rate or looks sick before treating is just wrong.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. treated for 50 gallons last night. water change on sunday


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new rhom but...where's the pics?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratz on your new rhom, glad you treated with prazipro it is inexpensive insurance, I treated my two adults even though they came from good homes.

Can't remember where I heard or read it but some are or the opinion that prazipro is a good idea once a year.

Looking forward to pictures of the new monster to be.


----------

